# Albion Developmental Showcase- Bull head City, AZ



## NumberTen (Dec 17, 2020)

I recently learned that our club (B18/19) would not be attending Surf Cup and instead would be attend Albion Developmental Showcase is Arizona the following week.  Usually the developmental showcase is for U13 and younger, but this time they are having a u18/19 group, most likely for those seniors still needing a showcase before graduation.  With the recent state guidance against out of state play, I doubt we will be going to this either.  Anyone care to speculate if any Cal teams will go?  I noticed that the deadline has already past and there is the standard Albion no refund policy, that is there every year.  Seems that they are not as on top of things (covid/refund) as Surf has been.









						Information - Albion SC Development Showcase | San Diego Youth Soccer
					

Albion SC Development Showcase - Youth Soccer Tournament San Diego. Premier soccer tournament in San Diego, California for youth soccer teams.




					ascdevelopmentshowcase.com


----------



## oh canada (Dec 17, 2020)

Just copy/paste everything said in the Surf thread.  If Albion's tourney is at end of February, and the Covid #s decrease from current heights, most of us wouldn't have a problem with holding it.  Unfortunately, it seems we have a few more clubheads who can't see the forest through the trees.  "Well, if Surf is going to do it, then we will too."  Seems to be a shortage of responsible thought down there in San Diego?


----------



## crush (Dec 17, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Just copy/paste everything said in the Surf thread.  If Albion's tourney is at end of February, and the Covid #s decrease from current heights, most of us wouldn't have a problem with holding it.  Unfortunately, it seems we have a few more clubheads who can't see the forest through the trees.  "Well, if Surf is going to do it, then we will too."  Seems to be a shortage of responsible thought down there in San Diego?


Are you teaching class today or are you already on your one month holiday break....lol, just satire bro.  Abion has to compete and people want their kids playing soccer.  Go Abion and Surf.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 18, 2020)

NumberTen said:


> I recently learned that our club (B18/19) would not be attending Surf Cup and instead would be attend Albion Developmental Showcase is Arizona the following week.  Usually the developmental showcase is for U13 and younger, but this time they are having a u18/19 group, most likely for those seniors still needing a showcase before graduation.  With the recent state guidance against out of state play, I doubt we will be going to this either.  Anyone care to speculate if any Cal teams will go?  I noticed that the deadline has already past and there is the standard Albion no refund policy, that is there every year.  Seems that they are not as on top of things (covid/refund) as Surf has been.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't even know about this tournament.  The soccer complex in bullhead is fair. Fields kind of tore up but the worse part was the wind over Thanksgiving weekend for the tournament we were there for. I was not really happy with the stay and play casino hotel either. There had to be a thousand in the casino area.  Surprisingly full of seniors gambling away all hours. Me and the kid just stayed in our room the whole time. I did watch some of the older boys matches though and there was some really nice play on the pitch. Even talked to one college coach there scouting a couple of players he was interested in.


----------



## Darmah (Dec 28, 2020)

What is the latest update on this tournament? Is Nevada back open for play?  Have any teams been dropping out?


----------



## Publius (Dec 28, 2020)

Darmah said:


> What is the latest update on this tournament? Is Nevada back open for play?  Have any teams been dropping out?


I believe the fields are in Arizona.  And don’t believe Nevada has shut its hotels.


----------



## lafalafa (Dec 29, 2020)

I dunno but  $$$1k for a out of state showcase without anything to play for doesn't sound too motivating 

Albion continues to more interested in grabbing $$$ than treating clubs reasonably.  This statement on the front page pretty much sums it up

"score shall stand if at least one-half of the match has been completed. *Applicant expressly recognizes and agrees that inclement weather situations are beyond the control of the tournament, and no credits or refunds will be given in the event that inclement weather interferes with, alters, or results in the cancelation of scheduled matches"*

Hard pass.


----------



## Own Goal (Dec 29, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> I dunno but  $$$1k for a out of state showcase without anything to play for doesn't sound too motivating
> 
> Albion continues to more interested in grabbing $$$ than treating clubs reasonably.  This statement on the front page pretty much sums it up
> 
> ...


I remember 3 or 4 years ago when we had torrential downpours for their summer tournament when some teams came from as far as Alaska and Hawaii I think and they only got 3 pk shootouts.


----------



## VegasParent (Dec 30, 2020)

Cancelled


----------



## Reggie (Dec 30, 2020)

VegasParent said:


> Cancelled


VegasParent, how was the cancellation announced? It is not on the tournament website yet.


----------



## VegasParent (Dec 30, 2020)

Reggie said:


> VegasParent, how was the cancellation announced? It is not on the tournament website yet.


We received a message from our team manager. COVID  was the reason given.


----------



## lafalafa (Dec 30, 2020)

VegasParent said:


> We received a message from our team manager. COVID  was the reason given.


*Please note: *Once your team has been accepted and paid their entry fee, refunds will not be given. Teams can petition for a refund via email to ngins@albionsoccer.org . The Tournament Directors will consider if adequate notice was given to find another team and determine if any administrative expenses have been incurred. The Albion Cup Showcase reserves the right to apply an administrative fee should a refund be granted – $50.

Enter a albion tournament at your own risk. 

 Amazing they try to find every possible angle to keep $$ even when they don't play.


----------



## VegasParent (Dec 30, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> *Please note: *Once your team has been accepted and paid their entry fee, refunds will not be given. Teams can petition for a refund via email to ngins@albionsoccer.org . The Tournament Directors will consider if adequate notice was given to find another team and determine if any administrative expenses have been incurred. The Albion Cup Showcase reserves the right to apply an administrative fee should a refund be granted – $50.
> 
> Enter a albion tournament at your own risk.
> 
> Amazing they try to find every possible angle to keep $$ even when they don't play.


Money is being refunded according to our team manager


----------



## LASoccerMom (Dec 30, 2020)

Own Goal said:


> I remember 3 or 4 years ago when we had torrential downpours for their summer tournament when some teams came from as far as Alaska and Hawaii I think and they only got 3 pk shootouts.


DD's team had 2 canceled games and 1 pk shoot out.


----------



## Alika M (Jan 5, 2021)

Tournament moved to March 14/15 for girls and 20/21 for Boys.  Same venues.


----------

